
How do C programs convert into assembly? - bordercases
http://www.vishalchovatiya.com/how-c-program-convert-into-assembly/
======
ksaj
The title should really state that this is a minimal x86 assembly tutorial
written from a C programmer's point of view. It isn't so much about how C gets
converted to assembly as it is about how some C structures might get compiled
on an x86 system. If it was about _how_ , it would go into the differences
when optimization flags are set, how the resulting assembly code might look
nothing like the C source at all, etc, since compiling those same snippets on
C won't always produce the code provided even if you only stick to an x86
system with no compiler options set.

Now what would be really cool is to write a second article following the exact
format, but covering something like a RISC chipset (Raspberry Pi et al). The
comparisons would be quite interesting, and then the title would more closely
live up to the wording. And include the different optimizations with it, as
well.

